# one of my other crafts....



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

...is hardanger. This is a photo mat I created for an original photo of my Mum and Dad taken in the 1930's.

ETA... sorry pics are so large, tried to shrink but ..problems..sigh!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful piece of art


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

This is beautiful! How do you do it and is it similar to tatting?


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

It is very easy really...just like counted threadwork. The hard part is when it comes to cutting the threads prior to "wrapping" The first time was "heart in the mouth" stuff!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry seedytoe I am unable to open these type of files


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful! Hardanger is one of those dying arts- I only know one person who does it. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, I love to do hardanger as well. Need any patterns?

Your photos are lovely and you do beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry Minniemo, I had problems adding these pics and unfortunately this was the only way I could do it...still trying to get the pics to show up without using "links" though.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

some more...


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

What beautiful work - amazingly detailed.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the offer of patterns Thumper, sadly my eyesight is not so good these days and even with specs and magnifying glass, I will probably not do any more


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> Thanks for the offer of patterns Thumper, sadly my eyesight is not so good these days and even with specs and magnifying glass, I will probably not do any more


Sorry to hear that. Yes, age does have a way of catching up with us, doesn't it. You do lovely work, simply stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> some more...


You do such beautiful hardanger -- We used to winter in Arizona and there was a hardanger group there and what glorious work they did- yours is outstanding . I thought of trying it but was in the middle of teaching stained glass and just didn't have the time. Yours is wonderful.

It is so good to see people keeping these wonderful art forms alive. I applaud you and others who do these beautiful pieces.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How lovely


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so beautiful!


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

this is the 3 photos altogether...dad's parents and mum's parents either side. both the smaller ones are the same pattern. I should have written the patterns down, but I didn't think of that at the time.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

seedytoe said:


> ...is hardanger. This is a photo mat I created for an original photo of my Mum and Dad taken in the 1930's.
> 
> ETA... sorry pics are so large, tried to shrink but ..problems..sigh!


This is truly beautiful!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Your work is superb!


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

its beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. I just started Hardanger. I hope my eyesight will be good enough to do more. I love this new section. I will post some of mine also. It is mostly for Christmas.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You do beautiful work and it ties in to that era...


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I love doing hardanger. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What beautiful heirlooms! I have a few friends who formed a group in our weaving guild, who meet once a week , a lovely art!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Hardanger just amazes me. It must take incredibly long to create pieces like you've shown us.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is really beautiful. Is there some pattern/instructions I can buy to make a mat like that for myself? Elizabeth


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful pieces. Did you starch the mats before framing? I love doing Hardanger, but it is scary when it comes time to cut into it. I did all that work and now you want me to cut into it???? 
Surprisingly, Hardanger is one of those arts that is far easier than it appears.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Now I have to look and see what hardanger is.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I looked it up. I have seen if of course but didn't know it was called that. I have some very old photos of my Grandparents and my parents that would be enhanced with this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW, WOW, AND WOW


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work! What talent you have!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

your work is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Your Hardanger embroidery is beautiful! I just translated a book on it and just loved seeing all the gorgeous stitches and applications. Perhaps it is more popular in other countries than in the U.S.?


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love them all, they are truly works of art!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!! Love your work!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Very beautiful work. Looks like you spent many hours working on it.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, I also love to do hardanger, however I don't have as much time as I would like!!!! pattern designing and writing up of patterns seems to take up all of my time at the moment.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't know if there are charts available for photo mats ParkerEliz, I did these myself...they just evolved. 
And as you say KittyMomma, hardanger is much easier than it looks. I originally found a book at the library and that's how I learned what to do. I didn't starch the work before framing..was concerned about how starch might react after a few years.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I learned how to do Hardanger when we lived in Saudi from 1991-1996. The cloth was so inexpensive and because it was so warm all year round, it took the place of quilting and knitting. I loved doing it. I need to get back to it!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful hardanger work, the photo is a wonderful keepsake


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Simply stunning!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's something I always meant to try after seeing what my Mum can do. Maybe now I will try it


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Your work is outstanding. I especially love the blue and green ones. Very delicate. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I do Hardanger, but haven't attempted anything that large. It is such a beautiful type of needlework and, as you said, not as difficult as it looks.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

You are right. In fact I find Hardanger a lot easier than counted cross stitch and Bargello a lot easier than even Hardanger.


----------



## ClareR56 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

